# fishing this year



## mallykiller (Mar 28, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has been out on hobart this year, I have been by there like six times and have not seen a house.


----------



## ice man (Feb 4, 2006)

Did you catch anything??


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

what about moon? anything going on out there?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've been hearing from a few that Moon as been pretty slow.


----------



## mallykiller (Mar 28, 2005)

yea i was out on moon like 3 weekends ago and it was pretty slow


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

yea i was there with mallykiller, probly why it was slow...


----------

